# Small annoyance



## Hoot (Aug 14, 2012)

From time to time the pages are slow to load. I am running Do Not Track Plus as well as Ad Blocker. When I click on a topic, I see at the bottom of the screen  "Waiting for www35.glam.com" It's not a long wait, just enough to make me notice. 
I see in the Do Not Track Plus results that Glam Media is one of the ad networks that are being blocked. After a few times, maybe a dozen or more, the pages seem to load normally. It seems to come and go rather randomly. Any suggestions on steps I could take to mitigate this?


----------



## Caslon (Aug 14, 2012)

This may be unrelated, but I had to uninstall and reinstall my Kaspersky AV as it was causing "waiting for site" constantly.  After the reinstall, pages loaded immediately.

One way to check is to visit a trusted site like this one and temporarily turn of your AV,  see if the pages load faster.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks! I am not running Kaspersky, but I will turn off my AV and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 14, 2012)

When I have the problem, I clear my history and cookies, which speeds things up.  I also found that I was running on the power option, "Balanced", I changed to "High Performance" and immediately things speeded up.  Hope this helps, Hoot.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks, Zhizara. Like I say it comes and goes. Hard to pin it down when it is so intermittent. Right now it's ok. I will keep your advice in mind.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hoot, it could sometimes be the server or even your own internet provider


----------



## Hoot (Aug 15, 2012)

True...Although I have not noticed this behavior on other sites....
There is, however, a number of companies and ad networks with their eyeballs on the users of D.C., but I reckon it can't be helped. Gotta pay the bills somehow.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 16, 2012)

The pages are slow to load because of all the extranious graphics on each page. Someone should have a serious discussion with the people who run the servers and sell the advertising space.

Speaking of which, what is with that huge doubleclick background advertisng from Glam.com? That is ridiculous! I am surprised the pages load at all.


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 16, 2012)

With Firefox and AdBlocker Plus, I don't ANY ads here, ever.


----------



## Caslon (Aug 18, 2012)

I see only the discrete ad banner under the tool bar.  Google Chrome with pop ups blocked. There are sites, where, if you haven't registered and logged in, there are lots of ad banners.


----------

